# SFC error and errors in CBS.log



## nat_the_rat (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,
My system file check scan consistently fails at 40%. These are the errors in the CBS.log. Is anyone able to help me diagnose please?
2016-06-15 12:40:17, Info CSI 00000153 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI 00000154 (F) c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] #4650730# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile(flags = (AllowFileNotFound|AllowSharingViolation|AllowAccessDenied), handle = {provider=NULL, handle=0, name= ("null")}, da = (FILE_GENERIC_READ|0x01000000), oa = @0xb5bc69ba40->OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:48; rd:NULL; on:[48]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\en-GB\pcsvDevice.dll.mui"; aOBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, iosb = @0xb5bc69baa0, as = (null), fa = 0, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), cd = FILE_OPEN, co = (FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|0x00004000), eab = NULL, eal = 0, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd0000279]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI [email protected]/6/15:02:40:18.683 (F) base\wcp\sil\merged\ntu\ntsystem.cpp(2155): Error c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] originated in function Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile expression: (null)
[gle=0x80004005]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log to WER report.
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsPersist_20160615022703.log to WER report.
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsPersist_20160614234947.log to WER report.
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsPersist_20160613231718.log to WER report.
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsPersist_20160613115538.log to WER report.
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsPersist_20160613053548.cab to WER report.
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Could not get active session for current session file logging [HRESULT = 0x80004003 - E_POINTER]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Not able to add pending.xml to Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Info CBS Not able to add pending.xml.bad to Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI 00000156 (F) c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] #4650729# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory::OpenExistingFile(...)[gle=0xd0000279]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI 00000157 (F) c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] #4650728# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory_IRtlDirectoryTearoff::OpenExistingFile(flags = (MissingFileIsOk|SharingViolationIsOk|AccessDeniedIsOk), da = (FILE_GENERIC_READ|0x01000000), oa = @0xb5bc69c070->SIL_OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:40; on:"pcsvDevice.dll.mui"; aOBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), oo = (FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_OPEN_FOR_BACKUP_INTENT), file = NULL, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd0000279]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI 00000158 (F) c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] #4650720# from CFileInstaller::ValidateFileHashAgainstCDF(...)[gle=0xd0000279]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI 00000159 (F) c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] #4650659# from CFileInstaller:oComponentOperation(...)[gle=0xd0000279]
2016-06-15 12:40:18, Error CSI 0000015a (F) c0000279 [Error,Facility=(system),Code=633 (0x0279)] #4650658# from PrimitiveInstaller::CCoordinator::RepairComponent(Component = Microsoft-DeviceProxy-WMIv2-Provider.Resources, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-GB", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral)[gle=0xd0000279]

I have run the DISM utility and it claims things are fixed, but still SFC fails. 
I have also run sfc in safe mode and the same thing happens. chkdsk shows no errors.

Have read a few of your forum threads on this matter but my case seems different. Help appreciated!


----------

